# L'Abc della politica



## JoséLyon

Lu dans le Corriere della Sera d'aujourd'hui :

- C'è un motivo se l'*Abc della politica* ha reagito in modo diverso all'affondo del premier contro i partiti.

= Il y a une raison si "les partis politiques" ont réagi différemment à l'attaque du Président du Conseil contre les partis.

Est-ce satisfaisant de traduire "l'Abc della politica" par "les partis politiques" ?
Je ne suis que moyennement satisfait mais ne trouve rien de mieux.

Le gotha politique ?! La classe politique ?!

Je suis un lecteur régulier de la presse italienne et n'ai jamais rencontré cette expression.

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, José  

Cela ne me semble pas correcte.  

En principe, "L' ABC" devrait correspondre à "normes basilaires" ou "règles fondamentales" ou "les premières choses à savoir" ... par exemple, "L'ABC dell'aritmetica" ou "L'ABC del giardinaggio"  et je dirais que tu as bien entendu l'intention de l'auteur: "les partis politiques les plus importants/les plus grands" peut être.

Bonne soirée!


----------



## simenon

Non capisco il senso dell'espressione in questo caso. Forse con uno stralcio più ampio dell'articolo... Così com'è mi sembra incomprensibile.


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Non capisco il senso dell'espressione in questo caso. Forse con uno stralcio più ampio dell'articolo... Così com'è mi sembra incomprensibile.


Ecco: QUI . L'Abc => l'alfabeto => l'ordine ???


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou, ho letto, ma non capisco lo stesso. Dal contesto pare che si riferisca ai partiti principali (PDL e PD), perché sono loro che reagiscono (credo) in modo diverso (il PDL non si scompone più di tanto perché ritiene che Monti ce l'abbia col PD, mentre il PD si scompone). Però, anche ammesso che il senso sia questo, è un uso assurdo dell'espressione l"'ABC", che come ha già detto Anja.Ann significa "i primi rudimenti", "le basi", "le prime cose da imparare" ecc. Sarà un uso approssimativo del giornalista, che evidentemente estende il concetto di "basi" ai partiti, senza considerare che nell'espressione c'è comunque un riferimento all'apprendere che fa risultare assurdo quest'uso (sarebbe come dire che se qualcuno vuole studiare politica per prima cosa deve studiare il PDL e il PD).


----------



## matoupaschat

Potrebbe essere il sito ABCflash che è subentrato al settimanale ABC . Ho spulciato tutta questa pagina Wiki, ma non ci vedo niente altro di plausibile .


----------



## fitter.happier

simenon said:


> Sarà un uso approssimativo del giornalista


 
Sono d'accordo. Per me non ha senso in questo contesto.


----------



## arceri

L'ABC è l'acronimo dei nomi dei 3 segretari dei Partiti che appoggiano il governo Monti.
A = Alfano
B = Bersani
C = Casini
Questo uso è diventato comune fra i giornali Italiani


----------



## matoupaschat

Fiat lux, finalmente una spiegazione, grazie Arceri!
Non riuscivo a convincermi che un tal giornalista (Francesco Verderami) potesse scrivere tali cavolate .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, oui! Ora è chiaro: 

"Alfano, Bersani e Casini, i rappresentanti dei tre movimenti più grandi sulla scena politica italiana ..." buffo che i loro cognomi inizino proprio con le prime tre lettere dell'alfabeto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna e grazie anche a te: la tua precisazione era opportuna, perché non mi interesso di politica, figurati se italiana, ma detesto non capire, almeno superficialmente per quanto riguarda l'argomento preciso.
Bizz.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bizz, Matou!    Grazie per il riscontro! Sono come te: non mi interesso di politica ... tanto meno di quella italiana!


----------



## simenon

Ah! Chi ci avrebbe mai pensato (sarà che Alfano non viene subito in mente)! Meno male che arceri ha svelato l'arcano. Se quest'uso è diventato davvero comune nei giornali italiani, il fatto che io non l'abbia mai sentito è il chiaro segno che sto lavorando troppo.


----------



## Nunou

Hihi....non l'avevo neppure lontanamente _subodorato_ ... ...ormai soffro di *A*bbiocco *B*olitico *C*ronico...
Scherzi a parte...grazie anche da parte mia per il chiarimento!!!


----------

